# Lambing has ended...



## Mindi (Apr 19, 2015)

Our first lambing season has ended.  It ended on a sad note of our last ewe losing her twins   I didn't get to the first one in time, but they were so teeny tiny, I don't know how it would have survived.  We lost the second baby today, her mouth was so tiny and mom's utter was so big, she couldn't nurse.  I tried milking her, but she wasn't having any of it.  I bottle fed her and she was doing really well until she wouldn't take one last night and it went down hill from there.  I was shocked when she made it through the first night.  We made the decision to let her go in a warm and comfortable place. 

On the upside, we have 6 healthy and awnry lambs that are endlessly entertaining us and my 7 yr old has her fair lamb picked out named Zuma and boy does he zoom!  I feel for his momma...


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry about the twins     glad the others are doing well!


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 19, 2015)

I agree, so sorry about the loss of the babies, but glad you have 6 healthy lambs! So, um... photos?


----------

